# Beer Crisis



## geoffd (9/9/10)

Hi guys, due to making some long aging beers lately I have struck a problem:
My matured beer stock is almost gone  

As my next 3 beers for production are all high gravity, I am left with no alternative but to become a beer scav. (tea totaler is not an option - I only make for a happy drunk)

Riggers, please please remember the barley wine.

All other donations gratefully accepted at this months meeting. TIA


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

Father Jack said:


> Hi guys, due to making some long aging beers lately I have struck a problem:
> My matured beer stock is almost gone
> 
> As my next 3 beers for production are all high gravity, I am left with no alternative but to become a beer scav. (tea totaler is not an option - I only make for a happy drunk)
> ...



I know where you're at. All my beer is either in storage waiting to age, or non-existent. It is expensive having my tastes and no homebrew to meet them.


----------



## fcmcg (9/9/10)

Father Jack said:


> Hi guys, due to making some long aging beers lately I have struck a problem:
> My matured beer stock is almost gone
> 
> As my next 3 beers for production are all high gravity, I am left with no alternative but to become a beer scav. (tea totaler is not an option - I only make for a happy drunk)
> ...


Geoff...
Aren't you making a beer for the ANHC club night ??
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## JestersDarts (9/9/10)

Mrs Doyle: "And what would you say father, to a nice cup of tea?"

presents father Jack with a cup of tea, which is smashed by father jack

Father Jack: "FECK OFF, CUP!"


----------



## Bribie G (9/9/10)

Mate:

Toucan Coopers stout headbanger 9% abv
2 cans
1000 LDME
1000 dex
Nottingham 
Hand full of some hop pellet. Anything.

20 degrees ten days
Drink after a week in the bottle. This is one of those beers that benefits from a month in the bottle, but quite quaffable as soon as it's gassed up and the yeast dropped :icon_cheers: 


Consume responsibly


----------



## DU99 (9/9/10)

Sounds a bit rough "the above"


----------



## geoffd (9/9/10)

Bribbie, you're a beer slut :icon_vomit: 

Jester, spot on. :icon_drunk: 

Lord Raja, butt out and get your own busking corner  

Ferg, no; for the 3rd time I havent been asked to brew for that, I have kept aside a half dozen bottles of peat smoked stout have some very full bodied slightly underbittered super roasty dry stout too.
MB is making the dry stout as far as I'm aware for the club night.

& Ferg....bring me some beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

Anything with nottingham yeast (quick muncher, neutral flavour) and bold american hops - these beer tend to be better younger and the hops hide any unwelcome (if any) flavours that lack of age produces.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/9/10)

@Father, to be sure I'm not buskin' in ye' corner.

Despite being a part Irishman (lots of other stuff in there), I'm teetotal until I get the next lot off carbonation.

I could afford to lose a couple of kgs, which I inevitably will. My favourite food group is carb and my favourite carb is beer.


----------



## fcmcg (9/9/10)

Father Jack said:


> Bribbie, you're a beer slut :icon_vomit:
> 
> Jester, spot on. :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...


Geoff...i cant help you with beer...i've only go 60 litres myself...and Damian wanted to BUY some...i said no...
Okay...i hear you about ANHC....sorry...i thought you were asked to brew a dry stout...my bad...
Cheers
F


----------



## Bribie G (9/9/10)

DU99 said:


> Sounds a bit rough "the above"



Came upper-mid field as a RIS in the National comp last year - I entered it a bit tongue-in-cheek and did declare it as a kit beer so nothing sneaky. However it is too too too drinkable :icon_drunk:


----------



## DU99 (9/9/10)

with coopers cans going cheap,wonder if it would work with draught..


----------

